# Gaming PC gesucht (bin kurz vor dem verzweifeln)



## PCAnfaenger24 (28. April 2014)

Hallo ihr ganzen Gaming/PC Freunde 

Ich muss vorweg sagen das ihr meine letzte Rettung seit ! In allen anderen Foren wird sich immer
wieder Wiedersprochen und so !
Und das ist das was mich als TOTALEN Neuling immer wieder verunsichert beim PC Kauf !

Also dann will ich mal kurz beschreiben was ich suche  Natürlich einen Gaming PC worauf ich hauptsächlich
Arma 3 spielen möchte das ja bekanntlich gute Hardware braucht.

!!! Budget habe ich bis 1000€ !!!

Möchte gerne einen Intel Prozessor haben und eine gute Grafikkarte wenn es für euch OK ist Nvidia ?!?!
Der PC müsste fertig zu mir nach Hause kommen da ich wie gesagt keinerlei Ahnung davon habe wie ich solch
einen PC zusammenbauen müsste 

Für alle die mir hier Tipps und Zusammenstellungen geben schon mal ein DANKESCHÖN

Hoffe wir kommen hier auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner und ich hab bald meinen PC 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Octobit (28. April 2014)

Moin, 
ich probier mich mal dran 

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial M500 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dürfte so ganz gut laufen. Bei Hardwareversand.de kannst du dir den für 20€ zusammen bauen lassen. Einzig der Cpu Kühler wird nicht von denen montiert... Das müsstest du entweder selber machen oder vllt mal einen aus deinem Bekanntenkreis fragen, ob er ihn dir eben draufbaut.
Preislich bin ich da jetzt bei 930€ gelandet + 20€ Zusammenbau und wahrscheinlich noch ein paar €, wenn du alles von HWV bestellst.
Ich hab heute aber noch gesehen, es gibt Coupons für Hardwareversand, ab 500€ 10€ runter und ab 1000€ glaube ich 20€ (oder so ähnlich) einfach mal danach googlen 
Wenn du deine 1000€ unbedingt ausreizen möchtest, könntest du auch eine 240Gb SSD nehmen.
Übrigens, das Gehäuse hab ich mal einfach so reingehauen, musst du mal sehen ob es dir gefällt. 
Brauchst du eigentlich noch Windows dazu? Kostet ja auch ncoh ein bisschen.

So, Bühne frei für die anderen, mal schauen wie denen meine Zusammenstellung passt 

MfG und gute Nacht,

Octobit


----------



## HMangels91 (28. April 2014)

Für den Xeon braucht man keinen macho! 
Nimm idealerweise einfach nur die boxed Version und lass den wenn du dir absolut unsicher bist zusammen stellen oder von jemandem aus deiner Nähe wo kommst du her?


----------



## Captn (28. April 2014)

Ich denke, da gibt es nicht mehr hinzuzufügen .


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (28. April 2014)

Sieht gut aus aumen:.

Entweder noch Windows in den Warenkorb klatschen oder noch eine bessere Grafikkarte .

Eine größere SSD wird wohl eher nicht benötigt, da ein ausreichendes Datengrab vorhanden ist .


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (28. April 2014)

Hey Danke schon mal für die schnelle Zusammenstellung Octobit 

Aaaalso Windows brauche ich noch dazu ! Könnte da mal einer nen Link von
Hardwareversand von Windows 8 reinstellen da es da ja auch ewig viel verschiedene
gibt... ( wie gesagt Anfänger  )

Netzteil lässt mich der Konfigurator nichts unter 600 Watt eintragen und den CPU Lüfter gibt es leider nicht
bei Hardwareversand zu kaufen 

Also SSD Größe reicht mir die aktuelle wo ausgewählt wurde

Ist an der GraKa wohl noch bissl was zu bemängeln oder sollte ich da erstmal Ruhe damit haben ?!

Nun ja den CPU Kühler würde ich wenn ich einen hab entweder selbst probieren mit Videoanleitung oder jemanden hier aus dem 
Forum fragen der wo aus meiner Ecke kommt


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (28. April 2014)

PCAnfaenger24 schrieb:


> oder jemanden hier aus dem
> Forum fragen der wo aus meiner Ecke kommt


Das würde Rosi gefallen .


----------



## ich111 (28. April 2014)

Lass den Konfigurator links liegen und lege die Teile einfach über die geizhals Links in den Warenkorb (da sparst du Geld und musst kein überdimensioniertes Netzteil nehmen). Dann einfach den Rechner - Zusammenbau dazu

Alternativ zur GTX 770: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC, 870MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei der SSD würde ich wenn möglich zur 240GB Version greifen: Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde allerdings vor der Bestellung hier rein schauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html 
Evtl. wohnt ja einer davon in deiner Nähe und baut dir den Rechner dann liebevoller als HWV zusammen

Beantworte bitte noch diese Fragen (vor allem wegen Monitorauflösung):

*1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
*
*2.)  Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen   Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes  Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem,...)*

*3.)  Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte  Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten,  SATA-Laufwerke,...)*

*4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?*

*6.)  Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2,   Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office,  Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)*

*7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?*

*8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

*Gehäusealternativen: Produktvergleich Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW), Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W), Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW), Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (NXDS2BW), Frac


----------



## SilentMan22 (28. April 2014)

DIe Config ist schonmal . Allerdings braucht man für den Xeon keinen Macho, nimm einfach den Boxed, den verbaut dir Hardwareversand auch. Als Mainboard könntest du auch diese nehmen: ASRock H87 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX Jedoch ist dieses nicht lieferbar derzeit, also kannst du auch bei dem Gigabyte bleiben!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2014)

Beim Gehäuse könnte man auch das Arc Midi R2 nehmen und beim Kühler den True Spirit 90 /120 M


----------



## Cinnayum (28. April 2014)

Bei 1000,- € Budget würde ich auf jeden Fall die große SSD reinpacken. Das sind grad mal 3% vom Preis und ein ziemlicher Komfortgewinn.

Alle Lieblingsspiele gehen mit auf die SSD, man kann die Downloads drauf ablegen (ohne dass die HDD anläuft) und muss nicht ständig aufräumen.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (28. April 2014)

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?  
1000€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Windows 8 und dazu bräuchte ich mal einen Link was ich da für eines nehmen soll

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
Nein

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau soll ja bekanntlich viieeel besser sein und so werd ich das auch machen lassen 

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
Monitor hab ich einen neuen Acer mit 1920x1080

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
Hauptsächlich ARMA 3 aber auch Battlefield 4 Watchdogs Sims 4 und und und was noch so kommt  spiele verschiedene Sachen

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
Nein ein richtiges Flackschiff kommt später mal

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
Denke nicht weil ja eigentlich alle so mit der ersten Zusammenstellung zufrieden waren  ich denke ich werd die größere SSD reinpacken alles schön
über Geizhals bestellen und vorher natürlich mal sehen wer mir das Teil zusammenbauen würde


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (28. April 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt alles aus der Zusammenstellung genommen außer die SSD da hab ich die größere genommen
und bin wenn ich die Sachen günstig kaufe bei 968,52€ gelandet was schon mal Super ist 

Was meint ihr jetzt dazu ?!

Brauche ja dann nur noch mein Betriebssystem und das war es wenn ich das richtig sehe oder ?!

Wie lang hat man eigentlich auf diese ganzen Hardware Teile Garantie ?

Und wie ist das mit Gehäuse Lüftung ?! Da drin soll es ja schön kühl bleiben


----------



## Icedaft (28. April 2014)

1088€ über Geizhals:

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-04-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Prolimatech Basic 65
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191)

Sparen könnte man noch am Gehäuse etwas und evtl. die Grafikkarte eine Nummer kleiner wählen.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (28. April 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> 1088€ über Geizhals:
> 
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


 
Kannst du mir auch bitte sagen warum diese Konfig und z.B. nicht die andere ?


----------



## Icedaft (28. April 2014)

Da Du die Betonung auf ARMA 3 gelegt hast - wegen der stärkeren Grafikkarte.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (28. April 2014)

Ah ok Danke dir für den Vorschlag und deine Zusammenstellung  mal sehen was die anderen dazu sagen ?!?!


----------



## Mr8asti (28. April 2014)

Als Gehäuse würde ich das Zalman Z9 USB empfehlen kostet nur 50€  Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder wenn schallgedämmt dann das Cooltek Antiphon für 60€ Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Für Arma 3 würde die Graka eine nummer kleiner auch ausreichen. Dann kann er auch mit Betriebssystem unter 1000€ bleiben


----------



## Mr8asti (28. April 2014)

Wenn dir 1tb ausreicht sinds nochmal 25 euro. Und kein Performance verlust ebenso mit einem günstigeren Mainboard


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (28. April 2014)

Ich denke ich werde die Zusammenstellung nehmen die mir zu erst empfohlen wurde 
Nur größere SSD, 1TB Festplatte 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) geht die ?!
Ja und Windows brauch ich halt noch


----------



## Rosigatton (28. April 2014)

Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit Service Pack 1 Deutsch Multilanguage | eBay


----------



## Icedaft (28. April 2014)

Mr8asti schrieb:


> Als Gehäuse würde ich das Zalman Z9 USB empfehlen kostet nur 50€  Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> oder wenn schallgedämmt dann das Cooltek Antiphon für 60€ Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Für Arma 3 würde die Graka eine nummer kleiner auch ausreichen. Dann kann er auch mit Betriebssystem unter 1000€ bleiben


 
Das Z9 habe ich für unseren Nachbarn zusammengebaut, das "geht so". Bei dem Budget darf es aber ruhig etwas höherwertiges und klapperfreies sein...

Das ist keine gute Quelle, das Spiel scheint für Ultra-Details von einer möglichst guten Grafikkarte zu profitieren. Technik-Check: Arma 3 im Technik-Check - Systemanforderungen und Grafikvergleich - GameStar.de


----------



## thesimon (28. April 2014)

Windows 8 für 52€
windows 8.1 professional 32/64 bit vollversion | eBay


----------



## Mr8asti (28. April 2014)

die r9 280x ist billiger bei gleicher leistung.
http://www.computerbase.de/2013-10/...-test/6/#diagramm-rating-2560-1600-4xaa-16xaf


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (28. April 2014)

So hier mal meine Idee nach den ganzen Tipps

1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)
240GB Crucial M500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC asynchron
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,
8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
8576662 - 2048MB MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming Aktiv
49362 - Gigabyte H87-D3H Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX
Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower Kühler
47571 - Fractal Define R4 ged&auml;mmt Midi Tower ohne
450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Microsoft Windows 8.1 64 Bit Deutsch OEM - Hardware, Notebooks

So nun haut mal raus was ihr so denkt


----------



## eXquisite (28. April 2014)

Bei der ersten lässt du aber bitte den Prozessor Kühler weg da der Xeon ja sowieso nicht übertaktet werden soll und die Seagate ist okay habe selber die 3TB Version bei mir drinne.
Als Kühler reicht da ein Scythe Katana 4 oder ein ähnliches Modell. Die R9 290 Tri-X OC wäre natürlich nochmal ein riesen Leistungssprung für den ich auch auf die 256ger SSD verzichten würde.
Ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rechner, da das sonst soweit super aussieht. Ich mache dir nochmal kurz einen HWV Warenkorb, wo ich alles reinlege dann vergisst du auch nichts.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## Rosigatton (28. April 2014)

Kannst Du genau so bestellen 

Der Macho ist zwar etwas oversized, aber es gibt nur zu schlecht gekühlte CPUs, keine zu gut gekühlten 

Ich persönlich würde bei Win7 bleiben, aber das musst Du wissen.
Wenn Du mit Win8 klarkommst, ab dafür.

Und das R4 würde ich mit Fenster nehmen, weil ich auf Fenster stehe  

Passt alles, hau raus die Kohle


----------



## Mr8asti (28. April 2014)

wie oben schon steht win 8 von ebay.
Und wenns dir vom geld her passt ists ok.
Ansonsten falls du doch wo sparen musst dann wie gesagt ein anderes mainboard evtl asrock b85 und eine günstigere serie von bequiet


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (28. April 2014)

Ja will eigentlich auch bei 7 bleiben wenn ich ehrlich bin  dann das hier oder ? 8572674 - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium inkl. SP1 64 Bit

Und GraKa meinste die ? http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Full-Retail-_946304.html


----------



## eXquisite (28. April 2014)

Also was schon gesagt wurde, die R9 280X ist günstiger und meist schneller als eine GTX 770. Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache, ansonsten ist hier alles drinne wie du es bei Mindfactory bestellen müsstest. Zusammenbau gibt es genug Videos auf Youtube und sonst einfach mal bei den PCGH Vor Ort Bastlern fragen, die ich bis eben noch nicht kannte  Werde mich da gleich auch mal eintragen. Falls du zufällig in Dithmarschen wohnst kannst du mich auch anschreiben 

Den Macho Kühler brauchst du für den Xeon  nicht und den Katana habe ich selber, der ist superleise. Das Shinobi ist ein Gehäuse was ich klasse finde und auch selber als Zweitrechner habe und das schöne ist, es liegen direkt zwei Lüfter dabei. Damit du bei genau 1000 Euro bist habe ich das 480 Watt genommen. Dann hast du noch genug Luft für irgendwie 20 HDD Platten oder so, ich weiß ja nicht was du mit dem Rechner noch so anstellen willst.

LG. eXquisite

Edit: Ich finde Windows 8 Super. Man kommt nur eben die erste Woche nicht klar, aber danach erleichtert es einem hier und da doch gerne die Arbeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. April 2014)

Ich würde Professional nehmen : Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit Service Pack 1 Deutsch Multilanguage | eBay


----------



## eXquisite (28. April 2014)

Also das was ich schon als Bild geschrieben habe mit einem Gehäuse deiner Wahl und Windows 7 bzw. 8 und ob dir der Aufpreis für die R9 290X TriX OC Wert ist musst du entscheiden.
Genau die Karte meinen wir alle hier 

LG. eXquisite


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2014)

Beim Windows würde ich schon sehen das man in der Bucht eine Lizenz ergattert und beim Kühler eher den True Spirit 90 / 120M


----------



## Mr8asti (28. April 2014)

Nicht vergessen das win 8.1 bei einigen spielen besser ist.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (28. April 2014)

So das wird er jetzt hab ich beschlossen  
Hoffe ich bekomme da euren Segen 

1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)
240GB Crucial M500 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC asynchron
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,
8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
8576662 - 2048MB MSI GeForce GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming Aktiv
49362 - Gigabyte H87-D3H Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX
Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) Tower Kühler
47571 - Fractal Define R4 ged&auml;mmt Midi Tower ohne
480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modula 80+ Gold
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit Deutsch OEM/SB


----------



## Rosigatton (28. April 2014)

Vernachlässigbar


----------



## Mr8asti (28. April 2014)

Schlecht war ja schon von anfang an eig nichts. Jedoch gibts immer paar geringe Meinungsunterschiede oder aber auch das jemand Markengebunden ist usw.


----------



## Icedaft (28. April 2014)

Sch*** auf die Marke, die Leistung und die Optik muß stimmen.


----------



## Rosigatton (28. April 2014)

Du willst aber nicht ernsthaft Win7 für 120,- Taler bei Mindfactory bestellen, oder ?


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (28. April 2014)

Wo dann das ich ein anständiges bekomme mit Code und so Dingen ?!


----------



## Rosigatton (28. April 2014)

Ist die gleiche Version wie von Mindfactory : Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit Service Pack 1 Deutsch Multilanguage | eBay

Klar ist da ein Key bei, aber was meinst mit "so Dingen" ?


----------



## Mr8asti (28. April 2014)

Es gibt leute die Angst davor haben, aber die meisten die ich kenne die so sind sind mind. 50 Jahre alt.^^


----------



## TechBone (28. April 2014)

"Xeon" Geheimtipp ^^ die GPU muss nicht unbedingt Nvidia sein, aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen. Sagen wirs so, bei Nvidia GTX 760 = für 1080p,
GTX 770= 1440p
GTX 780  = 2400p
780 TI = 4K
Auf seitens AMD:
R9 270X : 1080p
R9 280X: 1440p
R9 290 : 2400
R9 290X : 4K auflösung 

Ist wie gesagt deine Sache was du nimmst, die config von octobit ist auch perfekt, nur grafikkarten sind geschmackssache, bei AMD hätteste anstatt directX Mantle, das hilf z.B in Spiele wie BF4 an Leistung, um die CPU besser zu entlasten. Ich denke Kollegen können dich darüber aufklären denn ich bin gerade mobil unterwegs


----------



## Mr8asti (28. April 2014)

welche von den Günstigeren 280x würdet ihr eig empfehlen?


----------



## Icedaft (28. April 2014)

Für 4K kannst Du mal schön das "2x" vor die GTX780TI und die R9 290X machen, sonst wird aus dem Spiel eine "Bravo-Foto-Lovestory"...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. April 2014)

@Tech nicht wirklich für >WQHD lohnt sich keine Nvidia sogar WQHD sind die AMDs besser.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (28. April 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ist die gleiche Version wie von Mindfactory : Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit Service Pack 1 Deutsch Multilanguage | eBay
> 
> Klar ist da ein Key bei, aber was meinst mit "so Dingen" ?



Windows ist bei Ebay bestellt  Danke dir dafür 

Mit so Dingern hab ich nichts gemeint  meinte ja den Code


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (28. April 2014)

*Also Leute an ALLE ein RIESEN DANKESCHÖN für eure Hilfe und die Super Beratung* 

*Wäre echt verzweifelt wenn ich keine so kompetenten Leute gefunden hätte !*
Ich werde mir die Teile nun nach und nach bestellen so das ich sie günstig ergattern kann
und dann freue ich mich endlich auf schönes Gaming ohne das der PC immer schlapp macht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. April 2014)

Bilder + Feedback sind gerne gesehen .


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (28. April 2014)

Ich werde mich in diesem Thread natürlich nochmal melden wenn alles geklappt hat und wie das 
Spiele Erlebnis ist 

*Nochmal Danke Danke Danke*


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2014)

PCAnfaenger24 schrieb:


> In allen anderen Foren wird sich immer
> wieder Wiedersprochen und so !


 
Hier wird sich geprügelt.


----------



## TechBone (29. April 2014)

Lol 😁   Geprügelt  
Ach schade das ich derzeit fast nur mobil unterwegs bin


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (2. Mai 2014)

Wollte nochmal kurz fragen ob bei irgendeinem Hardware Teil die Wärmeleitpaste dabei ist ?!

Wenn nicht welche soll ich kaufen ?! zwecks Qualität


----------



## Rosigatton (2. Mai 2014)

Beim CPU-Kühler ist immer Paste dabei, die reicht auch.

Kann aber nicht schaden, etwas extra im Haus zu haben : Produktvergleich WLPaste

Bei einer neuen CPU nur kein "Liquid Metal" verwenden


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (2. Mai 2014)

Bei einer neuen CPU nur kein "Liquid Metal" verwenden

Und die wo dabei sein müsste ist nicht solch eine hoffe ich oder ?!


----------



## Rosigatton (2. Mai 2014)

Nein, da ist immer ganz "normale" Paste dabei


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (2. Mai 2014)

Ok  Danke

Morgen kommen meine restlichen Teile dann hab ich alles Daheim


----------



## Rosigatton (2. Mai 2014)

Dann geht´s morgen ans zusammenbasteln, nehme ich doch mal stark an


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Mai 2014)

Ich habe Noctua NT-H1, kühlt, ist fast immer verfügbar und lässt sich einigermaßen gut auftragen.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (2. Mai 2014)

Nunja  ich muss mal sehen ob ich das hinbekommen würde und wenn nicht bin ich schon mit
einem PCGH-Bastler in Kontakt der würde mir auch helfen nur ich weis noch nicht wann und es ist
natürlich schlimm wenn alles Daheim ist und man aber nix machen kann


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Mai 2014)

Das klappt schon, alles vorsichtig ineinander stecken, nicht zu viel WLP nehmen und beim Anschließen des Frontpanels noch einmal drübergucken.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (2. Mai 2014)

Was ich mir dabei schwierig vorstelle ist alles richtig am Mainboard anzuschließen ! Mit den ganzen 
Bezeichnungen am MB und so sieht das immer recht kompliziert auf Videos aus


----------



## Rosigatton (2. Mai 2014)

Das ist wirklich sehr einfach, passt oder passt nicht.

Da wäre der große 24-Pin Stecker für das Mainboard, die beiden 2 x 4 Pin CPU-Stromstecker, Sata Daten- und Sata-Stromkabel, Cpu- und Gehäuselüfter, und Strom für die Graka.
Und die kleinen vom Frontpanel des Gehäuses (On, Reset, HDD Led...)

Sieht echt nur so wild aus, ist es aber gar nicht.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (2. Mai 2014)

Nunja probieren werd ich es denke ich mal schon falls es mit der Hilfe noch etwas dauern würde...
Weil wie gesagt ich kann da nicht warten wenn alle Teile Daheim sind 

Jo wenn ich alle richtig gemacht habe und der PC läuft muss ich dann irgendwas noch einstellen in der Software ?
Weil man muss dann doch auch vom Desktop aus Treiber für die Hardware installieren oder so hab ich gesehen !


----------



## Makalar (2. Mai 2014)

Ja, wenn du das Betriebssystem installiert hast, musst du noch Treiber (Chipsatz, Grafikkarte, Lan..) installieren.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (2. Mai 2014)

Ja und einfach über den Geräte Manager die Sachen installieren oder wie soll ich die installieren ?!

Hatte bis jetzt ja nur Fertig PC´s


----------



## Makalar (2. Mai 2014)

PCAnfaenger24 schrieb:


> Ja und einfach über den Geräte Manager die Sachen installieren oder wie soll ich die installieren ?!


 

Du schaust im Gerätemanager welche Treiber gebraucht werden, dann lädst du sie von der Herstellerseite runter.
Den GraKa Treiber solltest du aber unbedingt direkt von nVidia/AMD laden. Mit diesem Treiber würde ich auch anfangen


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (2. Mai 2014)

Ah ok dann werd ich wenn das alles klappt mit dem Zusammenbau mich mal daran versuchen


----------



## Makalar (2. Mai 2014)

PCAnfaenger24 schrieb:


> Ah ok dann werd ich wenn das alles klappt mit dem Zusammenbau mich mal daran versuchen


 
Das wird schon klappen 

Und wenn es doch mal ein Problem gibt, du weißt ja wo du uns findest


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (2. Mai 2014)

Jo wenn ich Probleme habe dann schreib ich hier nochmal rein 
Ihr seit Super


----------



## Rosigatton (2. Mai 2014)

Die meisten Treiber zieht sich Windows automatisch.

Nach der Windowsinstallation musst Du von der mitgelieferten CD maximal den Ethernet/LAN-Treiber installen, damit Du ins Netz kommst.

Von der Herstellerseite des Mainboards ziehst Du dir lediglich dann den Audiotreiber und den Chipsettreiber.

USB 3.0, VGA und RAID Treiber lässt Du weg, brauchst Du nicht.

Und halt den frischen Grakatreiber von AMD oder Nvidia.

Ist echt nicht viel


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Bin grad beim Zusammenbau  Wo schließe ich die 2 Gehäuselüfter an die schon beim Gehäuse dabei waren ?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Die kommen an die Fan Anschlüsse vom Mainboard.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

sys fan1 und sys fan2 also ?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Hängt vom Mainboard an.
In der Regel ist das Chassis Fan. Musst du mal im Mainboard Handbuch reingucken.


----------



## ich111 (3. Mai 2014)

Sys Fan dürfte stimmen


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

die gehäuselüfter haben aber nur einen 3 poligen stecker ! der geht ja nirgendwo drauf ?!


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Welches Gehäuse ist es denn geworden, und welches Mainboard ?

Die 3-poligen Stecker passen auch auf die 4-poligen Anschlüsse vom Board


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

49362 - Gigabyte H87-D3H Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX
47571 - Fractal Define R4 ged&auml;mmt Midi Tower ohne


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Die beiden Gehäuselüfter vom R4 werden an die interne Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## eXquisite (3. Mai 2014)

@ Wenns das Fractal design ist, dann sind die Vorne natürlich besser aufgehoben da du diese dort dann mit 5/7/12 Volt über einen Schalter versorgen kannst  Hatte nicht geschaut.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

@ eXquisite

Ist schon geklärt, das R4 hat eine interne Lüftersteuerung, da kommen die dran.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Ahhhaaa OK  Danke ich werde wieder schreiben wenn ich was nicht weiß


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Den mittleren Festplattenkäfig könntest Du ausbauen, wenn Du den nicht brauchst.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Mai 2014)

Verbessert den Airflow. Außerdem was viele "Neulinge" vergessen hast du dich geerdet? Wenn nein mach das bitte nochmal.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Käfig ist ausgebaut und Lüfter wird dann nach oben gesetzt 

Ja erde mich zwischendurch auch noch immer mal !

Hoffe ihr seit noch bissl Online wenn ich Fragen hab


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Wir sind bei dir


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Am Panel hab ich nur 4 kleine Stecker zum anschließen ! Kann das sein ?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Vom Panel müsste Power und Resett kommen. Dazu HDD Led.
Der Speaker wird irgendwo im Beutel sein und der HD Audio Stecker wird ans Mainboard angeschlossen. Meist hinten in der Nähe des Soundchips.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Speaker ist beim R4 keiner dabei.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Ok hab Power und Reset  dazu Power LED  HD Audio ist auch dran das passt  aber was meinst du mit Speaker ?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn das Case keine Speaker hat, hat sich das sowieso erledigt.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Bei manchen Gehäuse ist so ein Mini-Lautsprecher dabei, für den Piep-Ton.

Beim R4 nicht.

An den kleinen Steckern vom Gehäuse (Power etc.) sind immer winzig kleine Dreiecke drauf, die sind immer Plus.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

So jetzt komm ich nicht mehr weiter zwecks Netzteil mit allen Sachen verbinden  und GraKa mit Strom versorgen...


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Wo ist denn das Problem?


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Mai 2014)

War da nicht immer eine Farbe (weiß) für - und der Rest ist + ?
Bei den Schaltern ist es ja sowieso latte, die überbrücken nur.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Mai 2014)

Graka sind die 6+2 Pins Hier sind die Zusätzlichen 2 Pins nur manchmal nötig. Ansonsten einfach mit Kabelbinder irgendwo befestigen.

CPU

Und den 24 Pin ATX


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Stecker CPU1 und CPU2 gehören also aufs Mainboard bei  ATX_12V_2x4 ?!


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Jepp


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Kommt darauf an. Wenn dein Netzteil einen 8 Pin ATX Stecker hat nimm den.
2x4 Pin gehen aber auch.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

So jetzt geht Grün vom Netzteil weg und auf der anderen Seite ist VGA1 ! Das an die GraKa ? Genauso wie VGA2 ?! und wenn ja welchen wo an die GraKa ?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Was für ein Netzteil hast du gleich?


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn beide dranpassen, kommen auch beide dran.

Wenn nur ein Anschluss ist, ist´s egal welchen Du nimmst.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Ok also egal wie rum ich die ranmache ?!


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Netzteil ist bequiet straight power E9 480 Watt


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn du zwei PCIe Stecker hast und die Grafikkarte beide braucht ist es egal welche du wo hinsteckst.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Es sind aber VGA Stecker ?!  ist dass dann auch richtig ?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Weil VGA nun mal Video Grafik Array heißt oder so.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

an der GraKa waren aber noch 2 Schutzkappen über der Platine wie da wo man sie in den PCIE reinsteckt ! nur auf der anderen Seite ! was ist damit ?


----------



## Adi1 (3. Mai 2014)

Die musst Du wohl abziehen.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

ja schon klar aber die haben dann nichts zu bedeuten oder ?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Meinst du die Anschlüsse für SLI/CF?
Also oben auf der Grafikkarte drauf?
Kannst du ignorieren.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Das sind Schutzkappen für SLI/CF Brücken, kannst Du dranlassen.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Ok dann weis ich bescheid das mich das nicht interessieren muss 

So jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das ich noch das Kabel habe wo vom Gehäuse weg geht von der Volt Einstellung am Gehäuse ! 
Wo kommt denn das hin ?


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Was für eine Einstellung?


----------



## tsd560ti (3. Mai 2014)

Lüftersteuerung.
Das kommt an die Lüfter beziehungsweise umgekehrt.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für eine Einstellung?


 
 Er meint das Frontpanel.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Ne die Lüfter sind extra angeschlossen an den kleinen Steckern ! Aber der eine ist ein breiter 4 polig !


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Das ist ein Molex, die Stromversorgung der Lüftersteuerung.

Da ist an einem Netzteilkabel ein passendes Gegenstück dran.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Mai 2014)

PCAnfaenger24 schrieb:


> Ne die Lüfter sind extra angeschlossen an den kleinen Steckern ! Aber der eine ist ein breiter 4 polig !


 
 Mach mal ein Bild davon, und lade das hier hoch.


----------



## ich111 (3. Mai 2014)

Ein Molex? File:Molex female connector.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Wenn es ein solcher ist kommt der an das Netzteil. Das dürfte die Stromversorgungung der Lüftersteuerung sein


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Rosigatton weiß einfach Bescheid  

Ja und das wäre jetzt auch noch der Schluss mit diesen Kabeln davon habe ich 3 Stück beim Netzteil dabei
gehabt und die verwirren mich TOTAL  an den Steckern steht HDD FDD S-ATA und so 

Es sind jetzt noch NICHT angeschlossen das Laufwerk die SSD Festplatte und die SATA Festplatte !


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

FDD müsste der Molexanschluss sein 

Laufwerk und Festplatten bekommen vom Netzteil Sata Strom, und werden ans Mainboard mit den Sata Datenkabeln angeschlossen (die beim Mainboard dabei waren).


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Molex würde nur bei einem der HDD Anschlüsse passen ! Also die ganzen SATA Kabel alle an die Festplatten und Laufwerke anschließen ?


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn der molex passt, reinstecken.

Und ja, Sata Kabel an die Festplatten und Laufwerke.

Wenn Du Windows installierst, sollte die HDD nicht angeschlossen sein, weil Windows während der Installation da gerne Daten draufschreibt, welche auf die SSD gehören.


----------



## ich111 (3. Mai 2014)

FDD ist die Stromversorung für Diskettenlaufwerke. HDD ist Molex und Sata ist Sata. VGA ist PCIe Strom


----------



## Adi1 (3. Mai 2014)

Du musst die SSD und die HDD mit Spannung über den Molex-Adapter versorgen.

 Die Datenleitung realisierst Du dann aber die Sata3- Schnittstelle.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Joa, vertan, HDD sind die Molexanschlüsse.


----------



## ich111 (3. Mai 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Du musst die SSD und die HDD mit Spannung über den Molex-Adapter versorgen.
> 
> Die Datenleitung realisierst Du dann aber die Sata3- Schnittstelle.


HDD und SSD über Molex? Im letzten Jahrtausend stecken geblieben?

Die haben Sata Strom (@TE: wie auch das Sata Datenkabel L-förmig aber etwas größerer Stecker)


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Also der Molex wird also mit HDD verbunden und dann einfach zum Netzteil oder ? Da wird ja nichts mehr mit rangeschlossen oder ?
Weil die anderen SATA hab ich extra für Laufwerk und so !


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Der Molex-Stecker von der Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses wird mit ner HDD-Buchse vom Netzteil verbunden.

Und da wo Sata am Netzteil draufsteht, ist Sata Strom für die Festplatten und das Laufwerk.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Denke das passt so wie ich es habe 

So jetzt der letzte Schritt erstmal von der Hardware !

Ich habe ja jetzt 2 Flachbandkabel (SATA) wo an beiden Seiten Flache Stecker dran sind und
2 Flachbandkabel (SATA) wo an einer Seite ein Flacher Stecker dran ist und an der anderen Seite so L-Förmige Stecker ! 

Wie muss ich die jetzt noch verbinden mit Festplatte und Laufwerk und so ?!


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Die gewinkelten, wo die am besten passen


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

ok und bei den Steckplätzen am Motherboard bei 0 Anfangen einzustecken oder bei 1 ?!

Und äh ich habe jetzt einen Kabelstrang vom Netzteil übrig ?! Den brauch ich ja nicht oder weil es ist ja
soweit alles verbunden denke ich


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. Mai 2014)

Die SSD an 0 und dann einfach 1, 2 etc weiter machen. Den Kabelstrang einfach verstecken.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Ok dann mal an den Strom mit dem Rechner und TESTEN  

Es sollten sich ja alle Lüfter drehen beim Einschalten oder ?


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Jepp.

Der geht kurz an, direkt wieder runter und dann wieder rauf.
Der checkt halt beim 1. Start, was alles angeschlossen ist.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

So läuft alles 

Jetzt steht da ohne das ich Windows CD rein hab BIOS has been reset und ich soll auswählen was ich machen will !

Load optimized defaults then boot

Load optimized defaults then reboot

Enter BIOS


----------



## eXquisite (3. Mai 2014)

Joa, heißt er hat deine CPU erkannt und will booten, was er aber nicht kann, da er kein Windows finden wird. Daher im Bios das CD Laufwerk als Bootmedium einstellen und die Windoof CD rein. 

LG. eXquisite


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Ins Bios gehen und die Standard Daten laden.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

so hab boot option aufs laufwerk gemacht und jetzt lädt er windows


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Läuft 

So mutt dat sein


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Jetzt noch was zum Gehäuse da sind überall Lüftungsgitter dran die aber mit Platten zugemacht wurden !

Soll ich die aufmachen oder ist das egal zwecks Wärmeableitung ?


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

mach mal ein bild


----------



## eXquisite (3. Mai 2014)

Das ist die Geräusch Dämmung, du meinst diese Schaumstoffplatten. Die bleiben solange drinne, bis du dort Lüfter installieren möchtest.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

So jetzt fragt er mich gerade wie ich Windows installieren möchte !

Installationsart Upgrade oder Benutzerdefiniert ?!


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Mai 2014)

Benutzerdefiniert


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Lies dir das mal durch.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html


----------



## eXquisite (3. Mai 2014)

Immer Benutzerdefiniert sonst installiert er dir entweder Müll mit oder installiert es in deinen Arbeitspeicher. Okay so dramatisch nun nicht aber so ähnlich 

@ Threshold wie findest du die GTX 780ti? Ich überlege mir 2 Asus Matrix 780ti s zuzulegen, ich weiß nicht so gut wie die MSIs oder Innos aber mir geht's um die Optik


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> @ Threshold wie findest du die GTX 780ti?



zu langsam.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir 2 Asus Matrix 780ti s zuzulegen, ich weiß nicht so gut wie die MSIs oder Innos aber mir geht's um die Optik


 
Mir ist die Matrix zu laut. Ich kaufe nicht nach Optik.
Aber letztendlich musst du das selbst wissen.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Mai 2014)

Mir sind meine 760ger zu langsam. Habe auch schon nachgedacht mir 2 R9 290X zuzulegen aber wenn ich an meine beiden HD 5870 denke wo ich lieber eine aus hatte wegen Mikroruckler dann will ich doch nicht mehr so gerne was aus der Roten Serie. Glaubst die reichen für 3x 1080P oder was betreibst du damit?


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

ÄÄhhmmm jetzt hat er mitten in der Installation wieder zu dem DualBIOS Bildschirm gewechselt und ich soll wieder auswählen ?!

Was läuft da jetzt schief ?


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

bei der installation von?


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Windows 7 da wo er immer mal wieder zwischendurch hochfährt und so


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Mir sind meine 760ger zu langsam. Habe auch schon nachgedacht mir 2 R9 290X zuzulegen aber wenn ich an meine beiden HD 5870 denke wo ich lieber eine aus hatte wegen Mikroruckler dann will ich doch nicht mehr so gerne was aus der Roten Serie. Glaubst die reichen für 3x 1080P oder was betreibst du damit?



Ich habe einen 30 Zöller.
Für 3x Full HD solltest du schon eher AMD nehmen da sie bei den hohen Auflösungen einfach Vorteile bieten.
Wenn du AMD nicht magst dann kauf halt die 780 Ti. 
Die titan lohnt aber nicht.



PCAnfaenger24 schrieb:


> ÄÄhhmmm jetzt hat er mitten in der Installation wieder zu dem DualBIOS Bildschirm gewechselt und ich soll wieder auswählen ?!
> 
> Was läuft da jetzt schief ?


 
Was hast du denn gemacht?
Du musst ins Bios und die Boot Reihenfolge auf das Laufwerk legen.
Dann DVD rein und installieren und solange machst du nichts. Du wartest bis der Desktop das erste mal geladen wird.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Mai 2014)

Dann wählst du jetzt deine Festplatte im Bios aus auf der du Windows installiert hast aus und kannst Booten

@ Threshold der Rechner hat rebootet und hat wieder nach Windows gefragt da im Laufwerk noch die Windows CD steckte und er das Laufwerk ausgewählt hatte.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Ich hab nichts gemacht er hat ganz normal und ordnungsgemäß windows installiert bis zu einem gewissen punkt
und dann plötzlich tauchte dieses blöde BIOS Auswahl Menü auf !


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> @ Threshold der Rechner hat rebootet und hat wieder nach Windows gefragt da im Laufwerk noch die Windows CD steckte und er das Laufwerk ausgewählt hatte.


 
Ja. Und ich habe gesagt einfach laufen lassen bis die Installation fertig ist und der Desktop geladen wird.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Kann es jetzt sein das ich im BIOS die SSD als Boot Reihenfolge 1 auswählen muss wo er angefangen hat Windows zu installieren und er dann weiter macht ?!


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Ja musste das so auswählen wie ich es gesagt habe sonst hätte er nicht weiter gemacht


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Also. Ich erkläre es mal.

Du klemmst alle Festplatte ab. Nur die SSD lässt du eingesteckt.
So findet Windows eben nur die eine Festplatte. Eben die SSD.

Dann drückst du dich durch das Menü bis du zur Auswahl bzw. formatierung kommst.
Dort wählst du dann die gesamte SSD als eine Partition aus.
Dabei erzeugt Windows dann die 100MB Partition und dazu eine weitere Partition.
Die zweite Partition löscht du wieder sodass du nur noch die 100MB Partition hast und eben freien Speicher.
Dann markierst du die 100MB Partition und drückst den Zusammenfügen Butten. Dadurch erweiterst du die 100MB Partition um den freien Speicher der SSD.
Nun hast du eine Partition die die Größe der SSD hat.
Darauf installierst du nun Windows.

Sobald er das nächste Mal neu startet steht im Fenster "zum Starten der DVD eine Taste drücken". Das ignorierst du und wartest ab bis die Installation komplett abgeschlossen ist. Das ist der Fall wenn das erste Mal der Windows Desktop geladen wird.
Danach kannst du die Bootreihenfolge auf die SSD ändern und die anderen HDDs wieder anschließen.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Mai 2014)

@ Threshold hätte ja aber nicht funktioniert da die SSD nicht als Bootmedium ausgewählt war aber er hat es ja schon selber herausgefunden Er hat schon alles Richtig gemacht. Gigabyte Boards zicken bei mir immer mit der Bootreihenfolge da ist kein Problem und er muss da auch nichts neu installieren.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Hat doch schon geklappt mit meinem Verfahren  Bin auf dem Desktop 

So jetzt werd ich mich mal über die Treiber machen und dann mal sehen wie das Gerät abgeht


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> @ Threshold hätte ja aber nicht funktioniert da die SSD nicht als Bootmedium ausgewählt war aber er hat es ja schon selber herausgefunden


 
Deswegen soll er auch alle anderen Festplatten abklemmen und nur die SSD dran lassen.
Außerdem soll er ja das Laufwerk als Bootquelle auswählen damit er die DVD starten kann.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Was aber komisch ist das ich den Lizenz Key nicht eingeben musste ?!?! Wieso ?!?!


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Ist denn Windows überhaupt aktiviert?
Schau mal unter Systemsteuerung -- System nach.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Da kann ich einen eingeben ! Das hat er bei der Installation nicht gefordert !


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Jetzt sagt er das Windows mit diesem Schlüssel nicht aktiviert werden kann ??!! Was soll denn das jetzt ich hab das
Betriebssystem im Internet über E-Bay gekauft und jetzt funzt der Mist nicht ?!


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (3. Mai 2014)

Kommando ZURÜCK  musste anrufen und dann hat es geklappt  Jetzt steht dort Windows ist aktiviert


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2014)

Dann ist ja alles perfekt.


----------



## ich111 (3. Mai 2014)

Mach jetzt noch schnell einen Test: Fesplatte ausstecken (nur das Datenkabel (Flachband)) und schauen ob es ohne ordnungsgemäß startet.

Jetzt musst die HDD wohl noch formatieren (wenn die neu ist): Suche dazu in der Windows Suche nach Partition und klicke dann auf Festplattenpartitionen erstellen und formatieren.
Dort suchst du dann nach der unformatierten HDD (dürfte Datenträger 1 sein) und machst da dann eine große Partition draus. (Festplatten-Partition unter Windows 7: So geht’s - CHIP) hier einfach erst ab Neue Partition erstellen befolgen, an der Größe nichts ändern sonder das so lassen wie es Windows vorschlägt (maximale Größe))

Wenn du neben der SSD noch eine HDD hast solltest du danach die Bibliotheken verschieben. Dazu machst du einen rechtsklick auf die entsprechende Bibliothek (Musik, Videos, Dokumente, Downloads, Bilder), wählst Eigenschaften und nimmst dann den Tab Pfad. Dort dann das C einfach in den Laufwerksbuchstaben der HDD abänderen (meistens D)


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (4. Mai 2014)

Leute hab noch ein kleines Problem ! Und zwar erkennt mein PC die 1TB Festplatte nicht ! 
Wie kann ich da vorgehen ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Mai 2014)

Bist du nach Ich111s Anleitung vorgegangen?

Wenn nein, probier es aus. Wenn ja tausch das SATA-Kabel mal aus.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Mai 2014)

In der Datenträgerverwaltung Rechtsklick auf die Platte und "Neues einfaches Volumen erstellen", dann taucht die HDD am Arbeitsplatz auf


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (4. Mai 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> In der Datenträgerverwaltung Rechtsklick auf die Platte und "Neues einfaches Volumen erstellen", dann taucht die HDD am Arbeitsplatz auf



Naja was soll ich sagen das war mal wieder die Lösung  Einfach Spitze die Tipps hier  Daaanke

Jetzt gibt es aber plötzlich noch ein auftretendes Problem ! Und zwar wenn ich den PC Herunterfahre installiert er Windows Updates !
Dann wenn ich ihn wieder Hochfahre möchte er diese Updates Konfigurieren ! Das tut er aber nicht stattdessen zeigt er nach langer
Wartezeit an Fehler beim Konfigurieren der Windows Updates und macht das ganze Prozedere wieder Rückgängig !

Habt ihr da auch eine Lösung ?


----------



## Makalar (4. Mai 2014)

Du könntest die Updates manuell über Windows Update installieren, da hatte ich diesen Fehler noch nie.


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich lade gerade 144 Updates über den Desktop Manuell herunter und schau dann mal ob beim Neustart das ganze wieder auftritt !

Wenn ja meld ich mich wieder


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (4. Mai 2014)

Was steht hierzu im Ereignisprotokoll?


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2014)

Du machst dir einfach zu viele Gedanken. 

Schalte mal die Funktion für automatische Updates aus. Den Unsinn braucht niemand. Updates kommen sowieso immer nur am 2. Mittwoch im Monat.
Reicht also wenn du am 2. Donnerstag im Monat kurz mal auf "manuell" drückst und fertig.


----------



## Valdasaar (4. Mai 2014)

Warum wurde ein Xeon und kein H-i5 vorgeschlagen der ein bisschen günstiger ist als der Xeon?
Der einzige Vorteil falls ich richtig informiert bin ist der das man eine Sandy besser OC kann als ein Haswell


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (4. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du machst dir einfach zu viele Gedanken.
> 
> Schalte mal die Funktion für automatische Updates aus. Den Unsinn braucht niemand. Updates kommen sowieso immer nur am 2. Mittwoch im Monat.
> Reicht also wenn du am 2. Donnerstag im Monat kurz mal auf "manuell" drückst und fertig.



Wie kann ich die jetzt wieder abschalten ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Mai 2014)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Warum wurde ein Xeon und kein H-i5 vorgeschlagen der ein bisschen günstiger ist als der Xeon?
> Der einzige Vorteil falls ich richtig informiert bin ist der das man eine Sandy besser OC kann als ein Haswell



Wie kommst du jetzt auf Sandy? Der Xeon 1230V3 hat SMT und ist Haswell. Und was ist ein H-i5?


----------



## Icedaft (4. Mai 2014)

Vormuliere noch mal neu bitte. Irgendwie ergibt Dein Satz keinen Sinn.


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2014)

Geh mal über die Systemsteuerung auf die Windows Updates.
Links in der Liste steht "Einstellung ändern". Da klickst du drauf und wählst "nie nach Updates suchen" aus.
Wenn du manuell nach Updates suchen willst - also 1. im Monat -- kannst du auf den Button "Updates suchen" klicken.
An den Einstellungen selbst musst du danach nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## Valdasaar (4. Mai 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jetzt auf Sandy? Der Xeon 1230V3 hat SMT und ist Haswell. Und was ist ein H-i5?



Ok dann habe ich mich verschaut, sorry mein Fehler
Mit H-i5 meinte ich Haswell i5


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (4. Mai 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geh mal über die Systemsteuerung auf die Windows Updates.
> Links in der Liste steht "Einstellung ändern". Da klickst du drauf und wählst "nie nach Updates suchen" aus.
> Wenn du manuell nach Updates suchen willst - also 1. im Monat -- kannst du auf den Button "Updates suchen" klicken.
> An den Einstellungen selbst musst du danach nichts mehr ändern.



Ok mach ich gleich nachdem die Updates fertig geladen haben und ich einen Neustart gemacht habe  Danke


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (4. Mai 2014)

So hab das alles gemacht und jetzt läuft alles  (bis zum nächsten Vorfall ) Nein hoffentlich nicht...

Danke nochmal an ALLE die mir bis jetzt wieder so gut und vor allem SCHNELL weitergeholfen haben


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Mai 2014)

Viel Spaß mit der Kiste


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (13. Juni 2014)

Sooo nach einer guten Zeit wo ich das Gerät jetzt schon habe und ausgiebig nutze kann ich nur nochmal DANKE
an alle sagen die mir bei der Auswahl von dem PC geholfen haben und so lange Geduld mit mir hatten bis ich alles
zum laufen gekriegt habe 

Der PC ist super und es macht einfach riesen Spaß damit zu spielen zu arbeiten und und und 

VIELEN DANK

Eine Frage aber trotzdem noch ! Und zwar wie weis ich eigentlich immer wann ich Updates
für die ganze Hardware machen muss ?! Das heißt Mainboard Treiber wann ?! und solche Dinge....

Gibt es da vielleicht Programme die das überwachen ? oder geht es viel einfacher ?


----------



## Wolke (13. Juni 2014)

solange du keine probleme hast, kannst du dir mit nem neuen system einmal die aktuellsten treiber ziehen und dann ists gut  (never touch a running system   ). bis auf den graka treiber, den kannst du mal so halbjährlich aktualisieren, dann laufen die spiele geschmeidiger. wichtig dabei ist, dass du den alten treiber dann "sauber" deinstallierst, sprich mit einem entsprechendem programm, z.B. dem display driver uninstaller (freeware). 


ansonsten halt nur, wenn du dein system eh grade platt gemacht hast


----------



## PCAnfaenger24 (13. Juni 2014)

Ok vielen Dank dafür schon mal  Bei der GraKa weil es ja eine NVidia is bin ich immer auf dem neuesten
Stand dank GeForce Experience.


----------



## Wolke (13. Juni 2014)

dann halt immer nur, wenn 

a) du neue hardware kaufst, dafür dann natürlich nen aktuellen treiber
b) probleme auftreten, dann kann ein treiberupdate helfen
c) du dein system platt machst (z.B. zum frühjahrsputz oder nach virusbefall)


----------

